# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تست های برگزیده ی منتا (نظام جدید)

## BARONI

سلااااااااام
بچه ها برای نظام قدیم تست های برگزیده ی منتا , ازمون هایی مثل قلم و سنجش و گزینه دو و.... اینا بود
الان برای نظام جدید هست ؟ اگه هست ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## BARONI

من اشتراک یک ساله ی منتا و لرنتیو  گرفتم ,  متاسفانه تمام ازمون های ازمایشی به جز سنجش و برداشتن  :Yahoo (2):  واقعا یه جور کلاهبرداریه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ij16

پارسال گزینه 2 اجازه پخش سوالو ازشون گرفت . چند وقت پیشم قلمچی مخالفت کرده و سوالاش برداشته شده .ای کاش تحقیق میکردید در این رابطه بعد تصمیم میگرفتید. البته متاسفانه نظارتی در این زمینه نیست .قلمچی و بقیه موسسه ها خودشون پولو میگیرن بعد سوالا قبل حین و بعد آزمون تو کانالا هست

----------


## FatemehS

> من اشتراک یک ساله ی منتا و لرنتیو  گرفتم ,  متاسفانه تمام ازمون های ازمایشی به جز سنجش و برداشتن  واقعا یه جور کلاهبرداریه


دقیقا همین بلا سر منم اومد، منم اشتراک یک ساله منتا برا همه درسا گرفته بودم و خب چون دیدم ۹۹ درصدش سوالای قلمچیه دیگه کتابای سه سطحی قلمچی رو نخریدم حتی با اینکه گفته بودن این هزینه ای که برای آزمونا دادیم به همراه کتاباس، من چون کتابی لازم نداشتم،  نخریدم و عملا پولم الکی رفت. حالا هم که منتا اینجوری شد، واقعا نمیدونم چی باید بگم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## BARONI

> دقیقا همین بلا سر منم اومد، منم اشتراک یک ساله منتا برا همه درسا گرفته بودم و خب چون دیدم ۹۹ درصدش سوالای قلمچیه دیگه کتابای سه سطحی قلمچی رو نخریدم حتی با اینکه گفته بودن این هزینه ای که برای آزمونا دادیم به همراه کتاباس، من چون کتابی لازم نداشتم،  نخریدم و عملا پولم الکی رفت. حالا هم که منتا اینجوری شد، واقعا نمیدونم چی باید بگم


من جفتش بلا سرم اومد هم منتا هم لرنیتو :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## BARONI

> پارسال گزینه 2 اجازه پخش سوالو ازشون گرفت . چند وقت پیشم قلمچی مخالفت کرده و سوالاش برداشته شده .ای کاش تحقیق میکردید در این رابطه بعد تصمیم میگرفتید. البته متاسفانه نظارتی در این زمینه نیست .قلمچی و بقیه موسسه ها خودشون پولو میگیرن بعد سوالا قبل حین و بعد آزمون تو کانالا هست


تازگیا سوالای ازمونارو برداشتن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Saeed79

> من اشتراک یک ساله ی منتا و لرنتیو  گرفتم ,  متاسفانه تمام ازمون های ازمایشی به جز سنجش و برداشتن  واقعا یه جور کلاهبرداریه


من که یک هفته تست لرنیتو رو گرفتم قلمچی رو داشت

----------


## BARONI

> من که یک هفته تست لرنیتو رو گرفتم قلمچی رو داشت


اره بودش . من امروز رفتم سایت  تو قسمت منابع قلم چی نبود شما هم یه نگاهی بنداز

----------


## scorpion2020

خب مجبورید اینکارو میکنید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ همه ی ازمونای بازارو مال پارسال (قلم گزینه گاج )و امسال تا الان هرچی برگذار شده دانلود کنید ،برنامه راهبردی شم دانلود کنید ،هر مبحثی خواستید برید از برنامه راهبردی پیدا کنید و به ازمونش مراجعه کنید......
من امسال خیلی وقتا اینکارو کردم

----------


## BARONI

> خب مجبورید اینکارو میکنید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ همه ی ازمونای بازارو مال پارسال (قلم گزینه گاج )و امسال تا الان هرچی برگذار شده دانلود کنید ،برنامه راهبردی شم دانلود کنید ،هر مبحثی خواستید برید از برنامه راهبردی پیدا کنید و به ازمونش مراجعه کنید......
> من امسال خیلی وقتا اینکارو کردم


بله مجبور بودم

----------


## aliparsa1

سلام دوستان سرچ کنید ازمون ساز کانون اونجا کل سوالات قلمچی هست.

----------

